# Oh, crap!



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Wasn't the phrase I was going to use butt it will have to do. 
Geriatric diahrrea is back!
So we're now on prostera & flagyl. Seems to be resting (lulling me into complacency?) right now. But not quite every room in the house needs it's floor cleaned. Not quite. One load of laundry in progress, then the fluffy dog bed... 

Not exactly a fun afternoon away from the office.

At least I had a very productive morning in there!


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

i feel for ya. have been going through that with my senior Toby 13 1/2 on and off. i changed his food, am using probiotics and pumpkin, so far so good, but i dare not speak to loud! its not pleasant dealing with diarrhea with any dog, but with the seniors its worse, because most of the time they don't even know its coming out, and its all over them! ugh! the last diarrhea mess i used 10 rolls of paper towels, 2 bottles of clorox cleaner, and gave him 3 baths, all at 3am in the morning! needless to say, i wasn't in the best of moods at that hour, but, i did what i had to do.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Thanks for the sympathy. We've been this path before over this last year. Everything had been pretty good for several months (maybe 4?) and then, oh bingo! So far this isn't the super-fragrant variety.

Just did the second clean up. This time afterward she had to go out to pee but after she did that she just laid down in it! Ms. Fastidious-in-her-youth has slipped a bit. I'm lucky it was daylight and warm weather & the hose was connected. I guess I ought to hurry out to get groceries before another round hits.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Getting old sucks. I'm so sorry you two are going through this!!


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

yep, it sure does!

i am so paranoid now i do not give Toby anything that i know has caused diarrhea in the past. i have even cut out Adaquin because the last three shots have caused diarrhea, i even was giving Immodium before and after the shots which helped, but then i didn't know when he was going to go after that because it messed up his scedule. he's no longer on Frontline because 2 days after i put it on him he would have diarrhea. so, we just do natural flea/tick stuff. they can be so sensative to things at this age, its trial and error trying to figure it out. then when you think your on the right track a bout of diarrhea again.

debbie

Sami AKA Gino Von Rokanhaus
Neka Von Hena C
Toby Von Keiser

Lucy Von Kitty


----------



## Woodreb (Oct 27, 2008)

Don't have a suggestions, but I can offer sympathy. It's especially hard when you have no idea why the diarrhea has happened.

The worse episode we had with Rica was early one morning. She had tried to go downstairs during the night and had an accident on the stiars, the wall, and the landing at the bottom of the stairs. Not fun cleaning that up at 6:00 am.








I thought it was actually easier when she became more immobile because if anything happened at least it was contained in one area in the house. But cleaning her up was not fun because she couldn't stand up in the tub. I used to just get her back end in and used the tube wall as a support to old her up - a bit stressful for both of us, but it worked.


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

My dog (knock on wood) hasn't been having diarrhea issues, but has had periodic vomitting episodes... on carpet. Yuck!


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

All's "solid" on this "end!" Only one day of big mess but that was enough! I messed up her meds yesterday, so she is a little out of sorts today.


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

Glad to hear things are solid again, hopefully you can have a nice long stretch of that!









debbie

Sami Aka Gino Rokanhaus
Neka Von Hena C
Toby Von Keiser

Lucy Von Kitty


----------

